# Violet Colored Contacts



## kellianne76 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am thinking about getting violet colored contacts but what I want to know is do I have to go visit an eye doctor to get them or can I just order them online.


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you need them to see or are you just ordering them to change the color of your eyes? If you need them to see, you will need to get a prescription from an eye doctor to get your eye measurements, strength, etc. I get my contacts from www.visiondirect.com . Check out their site. They have a lot of contact lenses there.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just want to change te color of my eyes. My natural eye color is blue and I think violet colored would look awesome.


----------



## BlakeLively318 (Jun 25, 2006)

I know what you mean! I have light blue-green eyes and I've always wanted to get colored contacts to make them completely blue but I have the same problem because there's nothing wrong with my vision..does anyone know how we get them?


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2006)

You can go to your eye doctor and they'll fit ya, for NON perscription colored contacts as well AND try to get you the right colored contact for your eye. Like if you have sensitive eyes, they told me violet is one of the colors that might irritate more as somehow violet is a thicker contact (because of the color, I have no idea). They have some that have an edge that almost disappears or is soooo soft or gel like that you don't feel them much. But honestly, you need to know your eye size to know what to order or to get the right fit. If you have the wrong fit, they can pop out or irritate your eyes.

Good luck.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the information everyone.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 25, 2006)

I wear contacts..and I would def see an eye doc to get fitted...they can really damage your eyes if you don't...I have tried some of the color contacts..but..they are a little thicker than my normal..and I just don't see as well...but some wear them with no trouble at all...


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 25, 2006)

I just started working for an optometrist, and like kwitter said, you do need to get fitted for them, regardless of whether it's just cosmetic or to correct.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 25, 2006)

I wasn't sure if I should see a doctor but I will definately take everyones advice about going and getting fitted for them. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm just agreeing with everyone else. I've worn contacts for almost 10 years (Since I was 13 years old), and it definitly SUCKS when they don't fit right, whether they are prescription or not!

Good luck with the contacts!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 25, 2006)

Lucky - you can change the color of your eyes with contacts...

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; See the icon - these eyes don't take to colored contacts, and my hair doens't take to anything but bleach!

I guess I am forced to stay my natural self


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* Lucky - you can change the color of your eyes with contacts...
&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; See the icon - these eyes don't take to colored contacts, and my hair doens't take to anything but bleach!

I guess I am forced to stay my natural self





Have you tried the contacts made especially for darker colored eyes? My sister uses them, and they change her almost black eyes grey or green...
I recommend going to an eye doctor, even if you don't need an Rx. You'll want to make sure they'll fit properly. Otherwise, they'll either be too big and "pop" out or cover too much of the eye... Or, they'll be too small and not correctly cover your eye...


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep. What everyone else said..go to an eye doctor.

And while he's there fitting you for your new beauties,

see if you can talk him into some standard tests like for eye pressure, etc.

I don't know if they do this automatically in the States or not, but they do here; it's like the minute you walk in the office, they take your eye pressure and make sure of your general eye health, which is super duper important.

ok. I'll get off my



. Enjoy your new lenses!!!!


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd tell you to go to the eye doctor, as everyone else did. And btw, when you have them, could you post pics? I'm sure violet eyes would be amazing!


----------



## wasser (Jun 26, 2006)

i want ones that make my eyes completely white

then i would be a cool cat

but violet would be cool too o.o


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've even seen contact lenses with smiley faces. LOL!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 26, 2006)

Most eye doctors will not recommend wearing contacts if you don't need vision correction. I don't even recommend it. I would guess that you can probably purchase them online though, just to answer your question.

Please also note that it is considered unsafe to wear colored contacts if you are driving in the dark, as the colored portion of the contacts further darkens your vision.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 26, 2006)

I never knew it was dangerous to drive at night with colored contacts.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 27, 2006)

my friend ordered them online, but i think they are a little more expensive if you go that route.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was looking at the prices and they didn't seem to expensive. I'm still toying with the idea of getting them.


----------



## Nox (Jul 1, 2006)

You can order contacts online from European (the UK especially) websites without a prescription if you're ordering "plano/non-powered" lenses.

If you have light colored eyes, I would stay away from opaques, the pupil hole doesn't blend too well and then it looks obvious. If you go for enhancers, there are some enhancer brands made by CIBA and Marietta Vision that would suit your needs. Other than that, there are not too many brands out there that produce good violet enhancers. Oh yeah, and stay away from ANYTHING bearing the name "Freshlook" or "Colorblends"... horrible stuff.

There is a contact lens forum that I regularly go on:

http://tonytigre.proboards30.com/ind...?board=general

This is where you should go to get expert advice on color contacts. Pictures galore!!! And a real eye doctor on the forum that answers your questions. Trust me, once you get on that site, you will forget about the limited crappy brands US doctors try to push on you. There are literally hundreds of brands from around the world that we've tried and posted pictures for. It will save you frustration and money.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 3, 2006)

Which brands are the best for dark eyes?


----------



## Nox (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* Which brands are the best for dark eyes? Ohh, there are sooo many from all over the world that are great!
Elegance, Natural Touch, Freskon, Unicon, B&amp;L Star Colors, B&amp;L Soflens, Create Eyewear, Soleko Queen Colors, Durasoft3 Compliments, Impressions, 9mm, Crystal Reflections, Biomedics/CoverGirl, Venus, Illusions, Waicon Tri-Color, EyeArt, so so so so so many I could go on all night.

Do your research, figure out what look you are trying to go for, you might have to buy and chuck a few pairs just to figure out what do/don't want. I would highly recommend Tony's Lensaholic Forum (don't use AOL to sign up, it doesn't work.) Good luck with your search.


----------



## Annia (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can order contacts online from European (the UK especially) websites without a prescription if you're ordering "plano/non-powered" lenses.
If you have light colored eyes, I would stay away from opaques, the pupil hole doesn't blend too well and then it looks obvious. If you go for enhancers, there are some enhancer brands made by CIBA and Marietta Vision that would suit your needs. Other than that, there are not too many brands out there that produce good violet enhancers. Oh yeah, and stay away from ANYTHING bearing the name "Freshlook" or "Colorblends"... horrible stuff.

There is a contact lens forum that I regularly go on:

Lensaholics Anonymous - Login

This is where you should go to get expert advice on color contacts. Pictures galore!!! And a real eye doctor on the forum that answers your questions. Trust me, once you get on that site, you will forget about the limited crappy brands US doctors try to push on you. There are literally hundreds of brands from around the world that we've tried and posted pictures for. It will save you frustration and money.

So I signed up, but when ever I go to the site it says:*Account Pending Approval*Currently your account is waiting for approval from a staff member. Once an administrator has approved your account you will get access to this forum.
How long does that usually take?


----------



## Feniks (Apr 24, 2007)

I've heard that it's best to get them, because a custom made one is always a better fit and the "one seize fits all" ones might slip. And like others have said, please go to an eye doctor before getting them. On one of my friends got contacts fromm a pharmacy, without seeing a doctor, and when she wore them, they kept slipping off.


----------



## diana3 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think violet colored eyes are HOTT!! i've always wanted to try them because i have light blue eyes and i think they'd look super cool


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 24, 2007)

even if you dont need them to see, i would consider going to see an eye dr, just cause your eyes may not be perfictly straight, and if that is the case getting contacts of line that are not sculpted to your eye can damage your eyes


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 24, 2007)

I have astigmatism in both of my eyes, so I can't wear colored contacts (at least that's what the optometrist said...).

I always wanted contacts to make my eyes brown. lol.


----------



## Nox (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have astigmatism in both of my eyes, so I can't wear colored contacts (at least that's what the optometrist said...).
I always wanted contacts to make my eyes brown. lol.

Shaundra, they have Toric versions in nearly all brand of color contacts these days.
I also have astigmatism. But gosh darnit, I've just got to have my tinted lenses to shift the muddy/weird multicolor out of my eyes. I am always looking to have a clear crystalline look to my eyes, and I feel transparent enhancers offers me that, while preserving the natural depth. I had a custom pair of bright aqua transparent enhancers by Marietta Vision that many people on here liked!

For those with dark eyes, there are brands of opaque lens (enhancers do not show up at all on dark eyes) that look very sharp and look especially good on the very darkest of eyes from the photos I've seen . Take a look at some of MuT member Pieced's pictures. Hers look especially pristine.


----------



## Lila (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have astigmatism in both of my eyes, so I can't wear colored contacts (at least that's what the optometrist said...).
I always wanted contacts to make my eyes brown. lol.

i have it also but i was able to get colored contacts.. she did say the vision would be a bit blurry though but i have them on right now and its not that bad.


----------

